# Kubota compact tractors



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Well agian today another clutch went out on another of our kubota mx5100's. Seems we are averaging about 400 hours a clutch now. Anyone else have issues with their kubota dry clutch tractors? Not sure if i am going to trade them off or not. Also the sheetmetal is not holding up on them like our previous 50hp tractors. 
If i were to trade them off what ideas do yall have for me. I am ok with used, need 2. Like to have identical units as much as possible. What did deere make in that foot print in the 2010-2014 time period? Must have 2 hydralic remotes thatthe levers are in a normal spot. Previously had new holland 3930s with only 1 outlet and it was under thr seat...
We do fwa, loader 2 hydralics. 
Please do not reccomend another kubota, we had lots of small issues with a m8540 and m9540 also. 
Maybe they are built better now, but for time being i need this taste out of my mouth.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Dry clutch with anything resembling regular loader use has never lasted over 1000 hours for anyone I know with the normal big brands.

Something with a hydraulic shuttle or hydro is much better on a loader for lifespan.

The little Deere's used as alley scrapers don't seem to hold up either front end problems.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> The little Deere's used as alley scrapers don't seem to hold up either front end problems.


What little Deere would that be?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

StxPecans said:


> W What did deere make in that foot print in the 2010-2014 time period? Must have 2 hydralic remotes thatthe levers are in a normal spot.


What hp and is that a cab tractor you are looking for? I know nothing about Kubota number series for comparison purposes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Open station 50-75hp, top of the line not the cheap homeowner stuff. With closed cebter hydralics would be nice. We had 2640 deere's before the new hollands abd liked them alot then it got hard to find somthing simular in that footprint.

They are ran hard used daily, also always use all the available hp and weight as lots of jobs under tree canopy.

Infact if they made thr 2640 new with 4wd i would buy 2 tomorrow, those were some good tractors. I think both went over 15,000 hours.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Stxpecans, I have two Kubotas. Both around 18 years old. One is a 27 hp used for some spraying and mowing. The other is a M6800 standard transmission and no loader. I am not convinced the M6800 is built for heavy steady work such as pulling disk. Think it is more designed for moderate loads and yes the sheet metal on my Kubotas tend to rust.

I know Kubota is suppose to making great effort to be a playing in the ag tractor market and I may buy another but have some reservations on them.

Mike Kubota model numbers make sense when you learn them: The letter gives you a size or class of the tractor, the next two or three numbers is the HP and the last two numbers is the time frame in the build. Take my B2710 the 27 is the engine HP and the 10 is the first of the B27 tractors. Oh the B are babies...but the BX is the tiny baby. Wish the other companies model number made as much sense. I may not have broken the numbers down exact way Kubota would word it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

StxPecans said:


> Open station 50-75hp, top of the line not the cheap homeowner stuff. With closed cebter hydralics would be nice. We had 2640 deere's before the new hollands abd liked them alot then it got hard to find somthing simular in that footprint.


Look into Deeres M series in the 5065M, 5075M, and 5085M. Really solid built...not light in the ass like some others. They are open center tractors though. They have a great platform deck to climb onto and the hydraulic controls are as handy as a cab tractor. If you get a 2010 up to about early 2012 you can get them with Tier3 emissions.

Regards, Mike

Edit: I think the 5085M is a cab only tractor....so a 5075M might be the best choice.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Vol said:


> Look into Deeres M series in the 5065M, 5075M, and 5085M. Really solid built...not light in the ass like some others. They are open center tractors though. They have a great platform deck to climb onto and the hydraulic controls are as handy as a cab tractor. If you get a 2010 up to about early 2012 you can get them with Tier3 emissions.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Those have a taller footprint. The 2640 was pretty small footprint for a true ag tractor. 
I have a 5100e and for it i really dont need closed center hydralics. But on my small tractors i pull my pecan harvestors with them. If you could get them in closed center i would go back to running a sweeper infront of the tractor. I tryed mounting a pto driven pump on one harvestor theb running lines up to the front of the tractor. But it just doesnt work out that well with the cooler having to be mounted on the harvestor and the dusty conditions. And the hoses.

My dad said there is probably a good tractor like a 2640 being built new today in some 3rd world country where they use that size of tractor on big farms. He is probably right. But i guess in the USA there just isn't a market place.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

StxPecans - why is the sheet metal on your tractors rusting out? Are you near the gulf and get salt air? Is the paint oxidizing off in the Texan sun? The machines are stored outdoors, I presume.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Well I wasnt complaining about rust. But yes they are stored outside and i am about 50 miles as the crow flies from the gulf. These tractors are 2014 models. I mean how limbs hit them, or driving iver limbs and normal wear and tear the metal is super thin and bends. Fenders are thin and the hand grabs on the fenders are plastic, the cup holder is plastic and constantly pops out. Just cheapthin metal. Hood is flemsy and just cheap. Front grill is plastic cheap. I know that is the way of the future but come on agriculture didnt change if anything we demand more out of a tractor and work them harder as better attachments come out.
Also 2 big things, the seats on them are not made to be sat in for any length of time and fuel tanks keep getting smaller.
Also pto rpm is wide open throttle.

Really that size tractor is made for the guy who is a weekend warrior.

There are positives to the orange, low profile down spout exhuast, good loader, front end has been flawless. Engine has been good.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

StxPecans said:


> Well I wasnt complaining about rust. But yes they are stored outside and i am about 50 miles as the crow flies from the gulf. These tractors are 2014 models. I mean how limbs hit them, or driving iver limbs and normal wear and tear the metal is super thin and bends. Fenders are thin and the hand grabs on the fenders are plastic, the cup holder is plastic and constantly pops out. Just cheapthin metal. Hood is flemsy and just cheap. Front grill is plastic cheap. I know that is the way of the future but come on agriculture didnt change if anything we demand more out of a tractor and work them harder as better attachments come out.
> Also 2 big things, the seats on them are not made to be sat in for any length of time and fuel tanks keep getting smaller.
> Also pto rpm is wide open throttle.
> Really that size tractor is made for the guy who is a weekend warrior.
> There are positives to the orange, low profile down spout exhuast, good loader, front end has been flawless. Engine has been good.


 If it is a dry clutch , is there linkage is the linkage mechanical or hydraulic. Back in the day when you had a tractor with a dry clutch keeping the clutch adjusted properly went a long way to the life of the clutch disc. Having free travel it's important on a dry clutch.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The compacts, like the mx5100 he's talking about. Jd make competing models to all the Kubota compacts. They just don't offer a powershift / wet clutch reverser compact model as far as I know.

They (jd and Kubota compacts) are built much lighter than a utility model.

I've got a kubota compact that is similar to the mx5100 but is a hydrostatic model with cab. Despite it not being a utility tractor 's a tough little machine, mines closing in on 3000 hours but I've seen them for sale with over 10,000 hours of sidewalk snow removal / salting on them still plugging away.

But that said, all brands of compact dry clutch models have a small clutch that Johnny homeowner won't burn up in his lifetime but under loader use won't last.

Edit - Most dealers know better to, the Kubota wet clutch models used to be called perma clutch or something like that, advertised that you will not need a clutch replacement in lifetime of machine.



Vol said:


> What little Deere would that be?
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

StxPecans said:


> Well I wasnt complaining about rust. But yes they are stored outside and i am about 50 miles as the crow flies from the gulf. These tractors are 2014 models. I mean how limbs hit them, or driving iver limbs and normal wear and tear the metal is super thin and bends. Fenders are thin and the hand grabs on the fenders are plastic, the cup holder is plastic and constantly pops out. Just cheapthin metal. Hood is flemsy and just cheap. Front grill is plastic cheap. I know that is the way of the future but come on agriculture didnt change if anything we demand more out of a tractor and work them harder as better attachments come out.
> Also 2 big things, the seats on them are not made to be sat in for any length of time and fuel tanks keep getting smaller.
> Also pto rpm is wide open throttle.
> Really that size tractor is made for the guy who is a weekend warrior.
> There are positives to the orange, low profile down spout exhuast, good loader, front end has been flawless. Engine has been good.


You hit some of the problems inherent with Kubota......beside mechanical linkages and components, sheet metal is very thin, but good enuf for most work. Cab roofs are super thin plastic, not fiberglass....again, good for most work. Lights are put in some crazy places sometimes, like on the only metal grab rail....at just the right height to "grab", once again, good for most. Seat somewhat cheap, but good enough for most work. 
That's what got them to where they are at today....it's a good alternative for most work. 
For demanding work, and believe me, pecan work is serious work with plenty of hazards.....something like the orchard series may be of interest? I've seen them, but never in person.....most of the guys here are using regular Cab and some open cab tractors and pruning high.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thin sheet metal is everywhere on newer tractors. And also trucks, attachments, you name it. Walked up to a brand new $135,000 tractor the other day and slipped a bit coming down the cab steps. Damn near broke the fender when I grabbed ahold.
The hood panels on my 2006 Massey are thin pieces of plastic. They have to be removed and laid on the ground to clean radiator or other engine work. Extremely thin and flimsy. 
Agree the cab roofs on the Kubota's are cheaply made. In a good way, they're "flexible" so when you hit a hanging branch, they don't break, but only to a point, then they crack. The dumbest thing is they're made of HPDE plastic which can't be repaired. Both my roofs are cracked, but fixed easily with Godzilla tape. 
I was at dealer the other day and got a price on new Kubota roof ($850). I was unhappy to get that news when the parts man told me they have plenty of other brands where replacing the roof part is $2,000.
I cracked the roof on my New Holland backhoe 10 years ago. Was sick of the patches and the leaks and bought a new roof. $1,800. 
I think they all cut corners. I see some of the most expensive brands making parts in China then selling the unit as murrican made.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Replacement lid on most brands is pushing 2000$, it’s not like the old days with a sheet of tin.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just bought one a few months ago for a 6330 from Deere ..... $975 delivered.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

StxPecans said:


> Open station 50-75hp, top of the line not the cheap homeowner stuff. With closed cebter hydralics would be nice. We had 2640 deere's before the new hollands abd liked them alot then it got hard to find somthing simular in that footprint.


Some L-P's from Deere.

Regards, Mike

https://www.deere.com/en/tractors/specialty-tractors/


----------

